

NASA to Explorers: Please don't touch our stuff - ChuckMcM
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2012-05/nasa-please-dont-touch-our-stuff-moon-travelers

======
ChuckMcM
Of course I really hadn't thought about this, but if you do put a lunar
mission together, and you can bring something back, and you bring back say the
flag that Armstrong planted next to the Apollo 11 lander, just what would be
the legality of that?

I always thought it would be cool to go see the site but a less scrupulous
explorer might do like the British did to the Egyptians and just borrow those
artifacts for their museum.

